# New Vegetarian seeking advice.



## Ademadis (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys! 
I've been toying with the idea for a while but as of today I've decided to at least try my hand in vegetarianism.
The goal is to not eat meat (red/white/fowl/fish), dairy and honey. I'm still going to eat eggs and I'm keeping it fairly laid back, eg; I'll be eating turkey come Christmas.

I'm looking forward to the change and am currently in the process of eating through the remainder of my nutella stores. But I'm also fairly worried about maintaining a healthy diet; specifically because I'm quite active and I don't want this to hinder my martial arts training or academic career.

Does anyone have any tips to offer on maintaining a healthy lifestyle? Also is there anything I should know before I really start (such as permanent body changes etc.)?
I'm talking to friends and doing a lot of research but any advice/links would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2016)

You have to be careful that you don't fall into the unhealthy vegetarian lifestyle. I've seen vegetarians that put on a lot of weight because they eat a lot of unhealthy carbs. 
I'm a "semi" vegetarian. I eat some chicken and salmon occasionally. When I'm out and about I take trail mix with me so I don't break down and buy junk food for convenience. I make my own trail mix, consisting of almonds, cashews, walnuts, pecans, sunflower seeds, raisins and macadamia nuts. And I make a protein shake with fruit and veggies and other healthy things to sip on throughout the day. It seems to work for me.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 16, 2016)

There are lots of free recipes online that are healthy and tasty.  The Engine 2 diet has some really good vegan recipes.  There are also many traditional Indian dishes that are vegetarian that are healthy.

Lentils are a good source of "meat free" protein, as are black beans.  Get a variety of vegetables to get your vitamins.

As Tames pointed out, don't just remove the meat/dairy and then start loading up on pastas and breads.


----------



## Ademadis (Nov 17, 2016)

Aye, until I get used to the new routine I'm 'counting' my vitamin intake and the like and I'm taking supplicants initially just while I settle in to the new routine. 
Also, I'm following Tames' example and eating fish occasionally. 

Already feeling a lot more settled & confident that it's not going to affect my Karate


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ademadis said:


> Aye, until I get used to the new routine I'm 'counting' my vitamin intake and the like and I'm taking supplicants initially just while I settle in to the new routine.
> Also, I'm following Tames' example and eating fish occasionally.
> 
> Already feeling a lot more settled & confident that it's not going to affect my Karate



My wife and I are pescetarian, vegetarians that do eat fish.  We enjoy it and have not really felt like we have missed out on anything.


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 19, 2016)

You may already know this, but an important thing to be aware of as a vegetarian is the difference between "complete" and "incomplete" proteins.

Complete proteins contain all of the kinds of amino acids that the human body needs to build cells. Complete proteins are found in animal products, soybeans, and quinoa.

Incomplete proteins, on the other hand, only contain some of the kinds of amino acids needed.  Foods that have incomplete proteins include other kinds of beans and grains.  Fortunately, beans contain one half of the amino acids your body needs, and grains contain the other half, so if you eat them together, you get complete proteins!  That's why dishes like beans & rice are so common all over the world.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 19, 2016)

Being a vegetarian or vegan really isn't that hard, just replace meat with a different protein source or add something else.
Here is my sample meals
Breakfast oatmeal with soy milk
Snack a sweet potato with veggie juice
Lunch big salad with chick peas and small soup with lentils and white beans and veggies
Snack popcorn or protein shake 
Dinner veggie sandwich I make or beans veggies and a sweet potato

You can play with it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2016)

Ademadis said:


> Hi guys!
> I've been toying with the idea for a while but as of today I've decided to at least try my hand in vegetarianism.
> The goal is to not eat meat (red/white/fowl/fish), dairy and honey. I'm still going to eat eggs and I'm keeping it fairly laid back, eg; I'll be eating turkey come Christmas.
> 
> ...


Be aware that our bodies are more unique than most dietary guidelines (including those for vegetarians) imply. There have been people who cannot thrive on omnivorous diets and require vegetarian diets. There have also been those who simply could not thrive on a vegetarian diet. Listen to your body as you progress. If you've been eating meat, your gut bacteria currently include those that help digest meat. It will take a time for those bacteria to shift to the right mix for a vegetarian diet, so allow for that.

Going vegetarian, it is more difficult to accidentally get the right mix of proteins and amino acids. Find a good source (book, website, etc.) that describes the vegetarian food combinations that produce a complete range of aminos. This is important for your muscular development, metabolism, and even for wakefulness (proteins foster wakefulness hormones/neurotransmitters, while carbs foster restfulness/sleeping versions).


----------



## SenseiHitman (Nov 20, 2016)

I have been a non meat eater for about 25 years and it has served me well. I do eat dairy and eggs.  I dont get sick and I am very fit for my age or any age.  Some of the advice I would give has already been given so I wont repeat it. I personally eat a soup of chia seeds and bee pollen every morning then later I eat either eggs or Greek yogurt.  The bee pollen will give you excellent protein and if its local it will be good for your overall health, bee pollen is loaded with all kinds of good stuff, you may not need to take vitamins if you use bee pollen (never underestimate the power of a flower).  Be sure to follow the directions when starting bee pollen cause it can be overwhelming.  Do not be cheap when shopping for the eggs  get the freshest cleanest stuff available.  Make sure to get plenty of fat and carbs thats 1 reason I like the Greek yogurt.  I hope it goes well for you. I would keep eating honey unless your doc says no, honey is a great source of energy if you take it right before you train hard you will see what I mean.  Look into royal jelly and bee propolis for more alternatives to taking vitamins.


----------



## Buka (Nov 21, 2016)

You might want to consider Penny, from The Big Bang, version of the diet.


----------



## Ademadis (Nov 22, 2016)

Buka said:


> You might want to consider Penny, from The Big Bang, version of the diet.



I told my mates the other day and they've been sending me non-stop pics of steak etc.

This one's a personal fave from Questionable Content (Webcomic);


----------

